# Why are so many deathfats women?



## Rusty Crab (Sep 17, 2021)

I was just walking around today and I saw three female deathfats within a few hours. Had to be in the range of 5'5" and 300-400 pounds. It occurred to me then it's actually not terribly uncommon to see women that preposterously fat, but it's extraordinarily rare that I've ever seen men that big. I don't lurk in the Deathfats board much, but at a quick glance, almost all of them I see are women.

Why is this? Are women just more prone to eating disorders in general?


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Sep 17, 2021)

Women were a mistake on this Earth.


----------



## NekoRightsActivist (Sep 17, 2021)

Because you live in America?


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Sep 17, 2021)

Because shame as a powerful social force has been more or less extinguished in the west. Its last vestiges exist to protect women, but even they are withering into useless husks.

Eventually we will be able to enjoy insulting women as much as our fellow men. Until the Muslims take over, then it'll get even better.


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Sep 17, 2021)

Better question, why are so many women deathfats?


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Sep 17, 2021)

Fewer women work jobs that require strenuous physical labor.

Say what you will about ditchdigging but it keeps you in very good physical condition.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Sep 17, 2021)

StraightShooter2 said:


> Better question, why are so many women deathfats?


See my post: shame. There isn't any of it. It's also why identifying as a furry exists, wearing capefag t-shirts is a thing, and identifying is a lettuce treesexual is a thing.

Take away shame, you get the west in Current Year.

Now give me another top hat, faggot.


----------



## hokyshinken (Sep 17, 2021)

Something tells me it's mostly fat women on the internet, so they're the only ones you see.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Sep 17, 2021)

ColtWalker1847 said:


> Fewer women work jobs that require strenuous physical labor.
> 
> Say what you will about ditchdigging but it keeps you in very good physical condition.


That doesn't explain it for me tbh. Most men these days work sedentary jobs as well and I don't see that trend going up for them at a comparable rate. You would think it would at least be proportional to the amount of men that do work hard labor jobs vs sitting jobs, but that doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## Ed Special (Sep 17, 2021)

men are actually expected to work real jobs and not just spend eight hours a day just sitting in front of a computer doing busywork


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Sep 17, 2021)

nigger of the north said:


> See my post: shame. There isn't any of it. It's also why identifying as a furry exists, wearing capefag t-shirts is a thing, and identifying is a lettuce treesexual is a thing.


Obesity is the result of a destructive lifestyle choice possibly comparable to hard drug addiction in serious cases of deathfats. (There was an experiment done where rats were given both sugar and cocaine, and it turn out the rats given sugar were more addicted to it than the ones giving cocaine).

If "shame" was the only issue (as if it isn't pretty much dime-a-dozen), then just telling people that "drugs are bad, mkay?" should be enough to stop crack or heroin addicts.



nigger of the north said:


> the west


Should've stopped reading at "the west" but anyway:








Ed Special said:


> real jobs







Ed Special said:


> and not just spend eight hours a day just sitting in front of a computer doing busywork


If I could get paid the same "sitting in front of a computer doing busywork" as I would at a "real job" - like cleaning up the used tampons in Wendy's bathrooms, then he'll I'd take the computer busywork over that any day.

Anyone who wouldn't because he's too dense to know what a "real job" even is to begin with is too stupid and worthless to be allowed breeding privilidges anyway.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Sep 17, 2021)

You can thank the women’s rights movement.


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Sep 17, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> That doesn't explain it for me tbh. Most men these days work sedentary jobs as well and I don't see that trend going up for them at a comparable rate. You would think it would at least be proportional to the amount of men that do work hard labor jobs vs sitting jobs, but that doesn't seem to be the case.


Low paying jobs for men tend to be highly physical. Low paying jobs for women tend to be sedentary.

Fit that with poor people generally making shitty life choices, like diet, and it all snaps into place.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Sep 17, 2021)

UncleFezziesPantsPuppet said:


> You can thank the women’s rights movement.


I blame a lot of stuff on that but I have a hard time believing this is one of them. You don't get that fat without something else _seriously_ wrong with you. Your environment needs to be set up in such a way that nothing prevents you from getting there, but you yourself really have to be the driving force behind eating that horrifically much.


----------



## Dysnomia (Sep 17, 2021)

Well I've run across some deathfats where I could not determine the gender. They were so gigantic that only the most generic sauropod sized shirts and pants would fit them. A lot of them end up with special needs haircuts because raising a comb over their head with an arm that weighs more than a cartful of Thanksgiving turkeys will give them a heart attack.


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Sep 17, 2021)

Short version - biologically, women usually have less metabolism than comparable men and tend to gain weight during pregnancy. So a woman would have to work harder than a comparable man at keeping the weight off (not that this in any "excuses" obesity or the very unhealthy lifestyle choices that lead to it).

As for the "obesity epidemic" we see today, it is much more severe in America (and actually has formally been outranked by Mexico as the "most obese country") than it is in Europe or any other part of the so-called "West".

If anything it to blame, it is basically the rampant consumerism which emerged after America's huge post-WWII economic boom, and has still lingered until the present day (and while the same has more or less occurred in Europe and the Commonwealth nations which like the US, are primarily service or consumer economies, it hasn't been so dramatically pronounced or stereotyped as it is here in the states).

If the economy recedes for awhile, diseases like obesity will likely decrease in rates as well.



UncleFezziesPantsPuppet said:


> You can thank the women’s rights movement.


That makes literally no sense whatosever. Just letting you know.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Sep 17, 2021)

Dudes with eating disorders typically can't afford to just sit at home all day and eat, they at least have to do some work.  Women can always find some dumb fucker willing to throw money at them to support their hedonism.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Sep 17, 2021)

StraightShooter2 said:


> That makes literally no sense whatosever. Just letting you know.


You know, it makes no sense as a general statement, but there might be some directional accuracy.

There's a lot of stories, just that I've known of in my personal life, of very heavy set men being shamed by friends and family into losing weight just through sheer ridicule. Meanwhile, calling women fat to their face is generally considered 'beyond the pale' and most people will simply not even attempt to do it for fear of blowback or just looking like a giga-dick. Perhaps that's not the case in some parts of the country, but it is where I live. 

So, maybe there would be more male deathfats, but a general environment of higher expectations and shame stops them before getting to that point.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Sep 17, 2021)

StraightShooter2 said:


> Obesity is the result of a destructive lifestyle choice possibly comparable to hard drug addiction in serious cases of deathfats. (There was an experiment done where rats were given both sugar and cocaine, and it turn out the rats given sugar were more addicted to it than the ones giving cocaine).
> 
> If "shame" was the only issue (as if it isn't pretty much dime-a-dozen), then just telling people that "drugs are bad, mkay?" should be enough to stop crack or heroin addicts.
> 
> ...


Potato retard response. 'It's a disease' and its derivatives are occidental crackpot psychology dished out to make shitty people feel better about themselves. We've tried that in an institutional sense for half a century - people only get fatter, more drug addicted, and worthless. It ain't working. 

I'm sure more 'understanding' is what's necessary though, right?


----------



## Sea Urchin (Sep 17, 2021)

Pretty sure they _are _more prone to eating disorders, yeah. Comfort eating in particular is kind of a woman thing IMO. Men tend to vent frustration/sadness in other ways like alcohol, drugs, escapism through their jobs, etc.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Sep 17, 2021)

I was just walking around today and I saw three female deathfats within a few hours. Had to be in the range of 5'5" and 300-400 pounds. It occurred to me then it's actually not terribly uncommon to see women that preposterously fat, but it's extraordinarily rare that I've ever seen men that big. I don't lurk in the Deathfats board much, but at a quick glance, almost all of them I see are women.

Why is this? Are women just more prone to eating disorders in general?


----------



## Mr. Bung (Sep 17, 2021)

Surprised that no one mentioned height yet. Apparently average men's height in the U.S. is 5'9 while women's is 5'4. A few inches of height can make a big difference in how fat someone looks. If men and women are eating roughly the same types and quantities of food they're both going to pack on a lot of weight but because of their shorter height women are going to look a lot more rotund than men.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Sep 17, 2021)

Sea Urchin said:


> Pretty sure they _are _more prone to eating disorders, yeah. Comfort eating in particular is kind of a woman thing IMO. Men tend to vent frustration/sadness in other ways like alcohol, drugs, escapism through their jobs, etc.


What, you forgot posting on Kiwifarms?

This IS toxic masculinity.


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Sep 17, 2021)

nigger of the north said:


> Potato retard response. 'It's a disease' and its derivatives are occidental crackpot psychology dished out to make shitty people feel better about themselves.


Um no, it's a disease like lung cancer caused by heavy smoking. Are you saying lung cancer isn't a "disease"? Lmao you must have got your medical degree from a mail-order diploma.



> We've tried that in an institutional sense for half a century - people only get fatter, more drug addicted, and worthless. It ain't working.


No one understands what you're babbling about. The basic principles of weight loss/gain are simple - if you consume more calories than you burn daily, you'll gain weight. You don't even "need" to exercise or even eat "healthy" - you could just eat less of the slop you normally do and lose weight if you're willing and able to deal with the cravings that "calorie-dense" foods like most fast food and junk food might leave.

Most people shouldn't need "counseling" to lose weight if they just stick to basic principles of healthy eating, and proportioning on their own and avoid "fad diets" and trendy marketing gimmicks.



> I'm sure more 'understanding' is what's necessary though, right?


Oh yes... the predicable, boilerplate response about "people don't need dem durn understandings, dey need some'un to be harsh to 'em derp derp!"-  that's been done to death more than "rickrolling" and has been about as effective as rickrolling has at making people laugh in 2021 after clicking the billionth link.

Coming up with something's about as unoriginal as it's possible to get and thinking you're the only Einstein who's ever discovered it might very well be a sign of serious autism.

Not to mention the stupidity in not realizing that "shaming" something often has the opposite effect and makes it more attractive to consumers, such as how a lot of young people try a drug _because_ they've heard it's "bad for them" and want to look edgy, or how video games and other media which ended up being "banned in X many countries" ended up becoming popular because of that very reason.



> toxic masculinity


Definitely should've stopped reading there.


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Sep 17, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> I blame a lot of stuff on that but I have a hard time believing this is one of them. You don't get that fat without something else _seriously_ wrong with you. Your environment needs to be set up in such a way that nothing prevents you from getting there, but you yourself really have to be the driving force behind eating that horrifically much.


By that weird logic, I guess you can blame "the men's right's movement" for erectile disfunction or something.


----------



## Uncle Sid (Sep 17, 2021)

I feel like men die easier from being fat, but I don't have stats to prove it.


----------



## Sea Urchin (Sep 17, 2021)

Mr. Bung said:


> Apparently average men's height in the U.S. is 5'9 while women's is 5'4. A few inches of height can make a big difference in how fat someone looks.


@theralph happens to be an expert on that topic.


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Sep 17, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Dudes with eating disorders typically can't afford to just sit at home all day and eat, they at least have to do some work.  Women can always find some dumb fucker willing to throw money at them to support their hedonism.


1. You've obviously never met Jack Scalfani.

2. Yes, deathfats as in "My 600 LB Life" types can definitely eat themselves into legal disability status. Or they could just hang out at the local homeless shelter and eat whatever slop the cook serves in addition to whatever junk food they've purchased with their food stamp card.



nigger of the north said:


> Eventually we will be able to enjoy insulting women as much as our fellow men. Until the Muslims take over, then it'll get even better.


Then more Muslim immigration is the solution, since they won't tolerate vices such as gluttony (or adultery or pornography or masturbation or video games or men not wearing beards) which decadent white Westerners do. We need more Muslims.


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Sep 17, 2021)

nigger of the north said:


> Eventually we will be able to enjoy insulting women as much as our fellow men. Until the Muslims take over, then it'll get even better.


Then more Muslim immigration is the solution, since they won't tolerate vices such as gluttony (or adultery or pornography or men not wearing beards) which decadent white Westerners do.


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Sep 17, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> You know, it makes no sense as a general statement, but there might be some directional accuracy.
> 
> There's a lot of stories, just that I've known of in my personal life, of very heavy set men being shamed by friends and family into losing weight just through sheer ridicule. Meanwhile, calling women fat to their face is generally considered 'beyond the pale' and most people will simply not even attempt to do it for fear of blowback or just looking like a giga-dick. Perhaps that's not the case in some parts of the country, but it is where I live.
> 
> So, maybe there would be more male deathfats, but a general environment of higher expectations and shame stops them before getting to that point.


Well there are entire threads on this site dedicated to deathfats, and so far I don't think a single one of them has been "shamed" into losing their weight.

The only reason people "shame" and make lots of jabs at fat people here and elsewhere is for the lulz, anyone who is seriously retarded enough to do it because they think it is "working" or something really needs a lolcow thread about themselves.



Sea Urchin said:


> escapism through their jobs, etc.


Or they just get a job that allows them to eat all day like Jack Scalfani.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Sep 17, 2021)

StraightShooter2 said:


> The only reason people "shame" and make lots of jabs at fat people here and elsewhere is for the lulz, anyone who is seriously retarded enough to do it because they think it is "working" or something really needs a lolcow thread about themselves.


I don't think that's the reason they do it, but it doesn't stop it from being a good side effect. 



StraightShooter2 said:


> Well there are entire threads on this site dedicated to deathfats, and so far I don't think a single one of them has been "shamed" into losing their weight.


Point.


----------



## Ch@nnel-Sh!ft (Sep 17, 2021)

Tarded femoid-ish here. It's commonly because women have a lot more hormones and Estrogen is known to increase fat levels in order to provide the ability to bear children. It's common for women to eat from emotions and become overweight or obese. Women commonly cope via stress-eating and such. These deathfats tend to take it a step further.


----------



## 3MMA (Sep 17, 2021)

Estrogen promotes fat growth. (cushions babies, etc.)
Testosterone promotes lean muscle growth. That’s the basic version.

(Both sexes have “lots of hormones.”) Much else (itt)  is speculation, but what those two hormones do, lays a firm groundwork for propensity to gain. You can get way more technical w/ all this, though it eventually boils down to the basics.
Eta: typos


----------



## Sea Urchin (Sep 17, 2021)

StraightShooter2 said:


> Or they just get a job that allows them to eat all day like Jack Scalfani.


Yeah, it's not black and white. Boogie is another case of a comfort eating male. I was just saying in general it's more of a woman thing, and that's only based on personal experience.

Also regarding shaming, it's not completely worthless. Knowing that being a fatty will make people laugh at you either openly or behind your back makes for some great motivation to lose weight. Obviously doesn't work if you have no shame to begin with, or are too much a failure to act and improve yourself. It's the whole reason this website exists, and no Deathfat lolcow can be shamed into losing weight. Shaming regular people can work though.


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 17, 2021)

Women are less active and have a higher BMI in general.

But that doesn't explain why so many tend to be deathfats, and that's because the gender ratio of deathfats is roughly equal. You only happen to see femfats out in the wild because the male ones tend to be less social and aware of their fatass status.


----------



## Marche (Sep 17, 2021)

Because some bitch ate an apple proving lack of self control and never stopped.


----------



## contradiction of terns (Sep 17, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> That doesn't explain it for me tbh. Most men these days work sedentary jobs as well and I don't see that trend going up for them at a comparable rate. You would think it would at least be proportional to the amount of men that do work hard labor jobs vs sitting jobs, but that doesn't seem to be the case.



Since nobody seems to want to give you the actual answer, it's testosterone, which tends to aid weight loss. Estrogen makes you more likely to plump up because it tells your body you need to retain fat for producing babies and milk.

If you think I'm kidding go check out the troons -- and I mean the ones who have been on tiddy skittles for a long period of time -- most of them will have gained weight. A lot of them turn into deathfats, or at least smallfats.

Jazz Jennings is a great example of this theory in action.

Conversely a lot of FtM troons lose weight and their titties shrivel up into tube socks because they inject T.

Edit: I lied. Apparently everyone waited for page 2 to start pointing at estrogen.


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Sep 18, 2021)

Marche said:


> Because some bitch ate an apple proving lack of self control and never stopped.


Dude, if you're persuaded to eat an apple by the Devil himself, or by some random woman, then the individual who couldn't say 'no' to the woman has less 'self-control' than the one who couldn't resist the actual Devil, lmao


----------



## BerriesArnold (Sep 18, 2021)

This is about Chantal jamming on the front page with the 'gypt isn't it?


----------



## Rusty Crab (Sep 18, 2021)

BerriesArnold said:


> This is about Chantal jamming on the front page with the 'gypt isn't it?


Nope. Was inspired by witnessing migration of land whales downtown.


----------



## Lina Colorado (Sep 18, 2021)

Because alot of female deathfats are all over social media. Their are just as many male deathfats. But they don't brandish themselves online all the time.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Sep 17, 2021)

I was just walking around today and I saw three female deathfats within a few hours. Had to be in the range of 5'5" and 300-400 pounds. It occurred to me then it's actually not terribly uncommon to see women that preposterously fat, but it's extraordinarily rare that I've ever seen men that big. I don't lurk in the Deathfats board much, but at a quick glance, almost all of them I see are women.

Why is this? Are women just more prone to eating disorders in general?


----------



## Leave_Fargut (Sep 18, 2021)

It's a bunch of things, some more marginal than others
1. Due to estrogen, women have a naturally higher bodyfat percentage than men;
2. As a result, they have a marginally lower TDEE than given identical height and weight, making weight gain easier;
3. In general women are shorter than men, and so have a lower TDEE, but 5'2 soon-to-be whales have deluded themselves into thinking they should eat the same amount as 5'10 men;
4. The female social pressure for self-improvement has been eroding since the mid 2000s when the media threw a fit over the existence of size 0 and thin models inspiring kids to have bulimia or anorexia, so the needle moved to the far opposite direction where being huge is fine, beautiful, stunning and brave;
5. Modern day "sex symbols" tend to have enormous fake tits/asses sculpted by a surgeon, and women think that they can replicate this naturally by being chunky (see: thick/thicc memes) despite the aesthetics of fat deposition being a genetic lottery;
6. High-waisted jeans and yoga pants have come back into fashion, hiding guts and accentuating/compressing  jiggly fat asses into slightly less horrific-looking shapes and allowing girls to think they're pulling off point 4; and
7. The imbalance of the sexual marketplace (if you want to use that model) means women can get superfat and still get laid, so there's no real imperative to get into shape -- especially when all the media outlets are telling you you're beautiful and fierce at any size, queen.


----------



## Idiotron (Sep 18, 2021)

There is no movement supported by the media, corporations and politicians that attempts to glorify male obesity.


----------



## GenericEdgelordSupreme (Sep 18, 2021)

Fat women seem to be holding out hope that some wonderful guy will sweep them off their cankles and think they're beautiful no matter how many rolls of fat flop out of their giant pants. Fat men, on the other hand, tend to notice women aren't attracted to their fatness and either get in shape to change that or resort to love-irrelevant methods of getting laid like hookers, gold diggers, desperate drug addicts, etc. Some of the more pathetic ones mate with blobs of equal or greater mass because they realize even though they're not very attracted to her that's the best their fat ass is going to get. That stuff about men's jobs tending to involve more physical labor as well as the social conditioning of men doing labor while women do housework are also factors, but I think if there's a disproportionate amount of female deathfats it's because fat women are idealists and fat men are realists.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Sep 18, 2021)

Cake is readily available ?


----------



## immigrant32 (Sep 18, 2021)

Because they are adorable, round and sexy and you are a nazist terrorcow scum?  kk tnx


----------



## BobbyBriggs69420 (Sep 18, 2021)

A former fat (but like 250lbs not deathfat) guy here who's agreeing with most everything but there's one more to add, and it's been a soundbyte for haes types i think since that UK beach body billboard thing, "self-improvement is a right wing ideology"

Realizing that _you got fat yourself, fix it yourself  _isn't going to be a thought that the blame someone, make them fix it crowd can digest. (in their rotund depths)

I went from 250 to 175 and it involved a whole lot of myfitnesspal logging, skipping out on treats/catering leftovers brought into the office (it's FREE! SHOVEL IT IN!), not standing in front of my pantry or fridge grazing and sampling, picking normal sized portions at thanksgiving and other AYCE-settings (it's FREE! SHOVEL IT IN!) , going to the gym, if it's not water/unsweet tea or diet pop it counts as food, putting 3-5000 miles on my bike in a year. Sounds like stuff anyone could do right? Except when you realize that no single one or ten treat-skippings or no single one or ten bike rides will make a difference on the scale. You've got to be able to see longterm and I have not known a good number of ladies thin, fat or otherwise who even think to put their car keys in the findable spot when they get home because "I'll need these <12 hrs from now"


----------



## Jarolleon (Oct 2, 2021)

Leave_Fargut said:


> It's a bunch of things, some more marginal than others
> 1. Due to estrogen, women have a naturally higher bodyfat percentage than men;
> 2. As a result, they have a marginally lower TDEE than given identical height and weight, making weight gain easier;
> 3. In general women are shorter than men, and so have a lower TDEE, but 5'2 soon-to-be whales have deluded themselves into thinking they should eat the same amount as 5'10 men;
> ...


That "media fit" lasted so long that it was getting taught in 8th grade by 2011, though the focus was "It's not real, they're photoshopped and sculpted by surgeons so don't measure yourself against them" rather than "big is beautiful" at that point. I'd say that reinforces it quite strongly.


----------



## IsJoke (Apr 4, 2022)

Uncle Sid said:


> I feel like men die easier from being fat, but I don't have stats to prove it.


So I read that estrogen has a somewhat heart protective effect. So in a woman's years of fertility she is less likely to have heart attacks/arrhythmia etc.

Heart issues crop up more when you are fat due to increased strain to pump the blood.

Men do not have the advantage of a heart protective effect so more heart attacks earlier


----------



## KooksandFreaks (Apr 4, 2022)

Women tend to be fat because they plan, buy, prepare and serve meals. Never trust a skinny chef!


----------



## Crystal Coomer (Apr 4, 2022)

I think men who are fat are likely to accept their status as a fat person, cope, and therefore are more chill people. I also don't believe in the idea that a man's attractiveness is hindered by their weight. Women become unattractive sooner as their weights increase. Fat men go relatively unseen and fat women stand out.

Also notice that large men, tall or fat, have to visit boutiques or online-exclusive stores to get their clothing. Stronger materials designed for the inflated form of men. Women have plus size options in most clothing retailers these days and as a result you end up with women who want to wear what the skinny women wear and you see their fat flesh exploding out of every opening in the clothing as the threads hang on for dear life.


----------



## Ebony Way (Apr 5, 2022)

We all have bodies that want to hold on to fat to keep us alive but only one sex is genetically programmed to hold onto weight in order to make sure there is enough for two living beings there. 

This goes beyond pregnancy, if you lose too much weight, say you are a professional marathon runner, your body will stop your periods. There is a massive biological imperative behind women retaining weight. In this day and age, we simply retain too much of it because too many food options are tantalising beyond what nature intended.

I'll also mention actual body fat percentages. A man who does body building looks totally shredded on the point of being disgusting when his total body fat percentage is 6%. A woman would be long dead by that point. 

10-12% body fat is seen as sustainable for men if they want to look ripped.

For women, 15-17% is a fitness model look and you can see some ab definition, but these women might not be able to have their period. Periods are supposed to happen so if your body is not letting them happen it means you're still not at a healthy weight for all your organs to function.

20-22% on women is sustainable if you want to look ripped and be healthy.

We have literally got to have 10% more body fat than men to be healthy.

Women are also more likely than men to get things like lipedema, cellulite, etc, indicating that our bodies have a different way of trying to hold on to and distribute fat than men.

I don't think I really have an actual answer here, I'm just musing. We start off with a disadvantage when it comes to dropping weight. I mean obviously at a certain point those percentages don't matter if you're 40% body fat, that extra 10 per cent is clearly not your problem. But it's just very different.

And of course as mentioned above, height is a factor. There are simply less places for the same amount of food to go.


----------



## Jimmy Olsen (Apr 5, 2022)

Women are generally shorter than men and have lower TDEEs.

Women don't do very many manual labour jobs.

Women comfort eat more than men (at least from what I've seen).

It's more taboo to mention a woman's weight (Next time you see a fat woman, the proper course of action is to make whale noises at her until you get kicked out of the McDonald's. They might even give you a nice jacket and padded room if you really put up a fuss!)

Some women develop intense cravings around their menstrual cycle.

Like you said, women are more likely to develop eating disorders than men, which includes binge eating and bulimia (most bulimics are slightly overweight).


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Apr 5, 2022)

period cravings


----------

